# Bro, do you even operate?



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 20, 2014)

Saw this today and it gave me a chuckle when I followed the lines around.

I was "out" after the first question!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 20, 2014)

I didn't realize we don't operate.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 20, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> I didn't realize we don't operate.


No shit right?!


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh wait...Here we go.  

*Somewhere hiding in this picture, is a Canadian Operator.  Can you spot him???











*


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 20, 2014)

More like this...


----------



## A3nema (Oct 20, 2014)

lol nice..... Know everyone's in the gym here and has probably seen the original, but if not its worth a look.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 22, 2014)

Do you want to know how to operate?
Because this is how to operate.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 22, 2014)

As a matter of fact, Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 22, 2014)

"Meant nothing by it. Have a nice day". My favorite line...

F.M.


----------

